# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Scriptie

## marjoleindepau

Beste lezers,

Ik ben Marjolein De Pau en studeer Toegepaste Psychologie op de Lessius Hogeschool te Antwerpen.
Naar aanleiding van mijn scriptie rond ongewenste kinderloosheid is er een onderzoek gestart. Dit onderzoek heeft enkel betrekking op personen die op dit moment een vruchtbaarheidsbehandeling volgen of wiens partner een vruchtbaarheidsbehandeling volgt.

Met jullie medewerking kan ik het Nederlandstalig gebied van betrouwbare cijfers voorzien en richtlijnen voor hulpverlening onder de aandacht brengen. 
Als je dus even tijd hebt, stuur dan een mailtje naar *[email protected]*
Dan stuur ik je de link naar mijn enquête door. Het duurt zo''n 30 min. om ze in te vullen.
Als je dat wenst, kan ik nadien de resultaten van mijn onderzoek doormailen (gelieve dit in de e-mail te vermelden).
Het onderzoek staat online *tot 25 Februari*. Alle informatie wordt *anoniem* en discreet verwerkt.

Het is zeer belangrijk dat zowel veel *vrouwen als mannen* deelnemen. Spoor je partner dus aan om ook de enquête in te vullen!

Al heel hard bedankt!
Marjolein

----------


## marjoleindepau

Hey,

Tot nu toe heb ik nog steeds niet genoeg antwoorden op mijn vragenlijst.
Heb je zin om de enquête even in te vullen?
Stuur gerust een mailtje naar bovenstaand e-mailadres.

Het zou me enorm vooruit helpen,
en degenen die de vragenlijst al hebben ingevuld, heel erg bedankt!!

Marjolein

----------


## marjoleindepau

Hey,

Het onderzoek is heropend! Moest je dus even tijd hebben om de enquête in te vullen, je laat maar iets weten...

Marjolein

----------

